# LaTeX und die Symbole für reelle, rationale, etc. Zahlen

## Yankee

Hi zusammen, ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich steige gerade in LaTeX ein und möchte nun auch für die Uni mathematische Texte bearbeiten können. Dabei fehlen lediglich die Symbole für die unterschiedlichen Zahlenmengen, sprich reelle Zahlen mit dem speziellen R etc.

Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu blind, das zu finden, google ergab einen vielversprechenden Treffer auf diese Seite:

http://www.fmi.uni-passau.de/~berberic/TeX/Bmgrer/index.html

Allerdings habe ich dort das entsprechende Paket nicht gefunden. Über diverse Umwege bin ich dann doch an bmgrer gekommen, musste aber an dem makefile rumfuddeln, damit das keine Fehlermeldungen ausspuckt. Na ja, aber funktionieren tut es nicht.

Hat jemand von Euch vielleicht ein Patentrezept für dieses Problem?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

----------

## furanku

Guck mal unter 8.2.1 im deutschen LaTeX FAQ.

Kurze Zusammenfassung: Usprünglich wurden die Zahlenmengen in gedruckter Literatur mit fetten Symbolen dargestellt, da dies an der Tafel mit Kreide zu umständlich war entwickelten sich die Symbole mit den Doppelstrichen. Diese sind heutzutage üblich und es gibt mehrere Pakete die dies auch in LaTeX ermöglichen. Fast alle davon sind in einer teTeX Standard Installation schon integriert, Bezugsadressen für alle finden sich außerdem im FAQ.

Viel Spaß beim TeXen,

Frank

----------

## Yankee

Vielen Dank, das hat mir sehr geholfen.

----------

## DerMojo

Hi!

Da wir einmal beim Thema sind:

Ich suche für die curve-arrows (also die geschwungenen Pfeile nach rechts bzw. links) den Pfeil in beide Richtungen. Kann aber nirgendwo was finden! Und alle Rate-Versuche mit \leftrightcurvearrow o.ä. schlugen fehl...

Weiß jemand Rat? Mein Prof. steht so auf die Dinger...

Danke

Daniel

----------

## furanku

Die scheint's wirklich nur in eine Richtung zu geben. Äusserst hässlicher Lösungsversuch:

```
 \curvearrowright\hspace{-1.12em}\curvearrowleft
```

(notfalls noch an den -1.12em rumspielen bis es passt).

Eleganter wäre es in den metafont Quellcode zu gehen. Normalerweise liest sich der recht einfach (ist übrigens ein prima lineare-Algebra Programm) und aus dem Vergleich der beiden Symbole sollte sich auch ohne grosse metafont Kentnisse ein kombiniertes Symbol machen lassen.

Frank

----------

## DerMojo

Danke, ist wirklich unschön, aber für den Anfang  :Wink: 

Ich werd mal bei Zeiten rumbasteln, vielleicht geht's elegant... (Nur komisch, dass es zu allen anderen Pfeilen den passenden Doppelpfeil gibt, nur hier nicht..)

MfG

Daniel

----------

## furanku

Wofür verwendet ihr denn diese merkwürdigen Pfeile? Als z.B. logische Folgezeichen sind doch die normalen Dopplepfeile etabliert. Oder gehört Dein Prof. zu den starr- und eigensinnigen. die immer eine eigene Notation durchdrücken wollen? Wir haben hier Professoren, bei denen man, wenn man genau hinhört, hören kann wie sie den LaTeX Sourcecode beim Schreiben einer Formel murmeln. Ich warte noch auf eine Gelegenheit mal "? Missing math delimiter inserted, proceed with fingers crossed!" dazwischenzurufen  :Smile: )

Frank

----------

## Dark_Hunter

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Ich suche für die curve-arrows (also die geschwungenen Pfeile nach rechts bzw. links) den Pfeil in beide Richtungen.

 

der Tag dafür lautet:

```
\leftrightsquigarrow
```

Was sich als absolut nützlich in Sachen Latex rausgestellt hat ist folgendes Programm:

```
emerge kile
```

Ihr werdet es lieben!!

----------

## DerMojo

 *Boef wrote:*   

> 
> 
> der Tag dafür lautet:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Danke, aber nicht ganz das, was ich suche.... Suche mehr nen Halbkreis mit zwei Pfeilspitzen..

 *Boef wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was sich als absolut nützlich in Sachen Latex rausgestellt hat ist folgendes Programm:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tu ich schon!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Yankee

Na gut, dann stelle ich hier auch noch mal eine Frage, da ich an einem Punkt auch etwas ratlos bin:

Ich habe nach einem \item direkt ein \begin{tabular} deklariert, die sich über mehrere Zeilen erstreckt. Das Problem ist nun, dass der Buchstabe für die Aufzählung nicht am oberen Ende der Tabelle erscheint, sondern eher in Richtung Mitte neben derselben.

Möglicherweise missbrauche ich hier auch gerade enumerate für etwas, für das es nicht geschaffen wurde, aber ich weiss nicht, wie ich sonst eine Gliederung meines Textes nach 1. (a), (b), (c), 2. (a)  ... erreichen kann.

Am liebsten wäre es mir, den Fehler zu fixen.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir noch einmal helfen.

Danke

----------

## furanku

 *Yankee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe nach einem \item direkt ein \begin{tabular} deklariert, die sich über mehrere Zeilen erstreckt. Das Problem ist nun, dass der Buchstabe für die Aufzählung nicht am oberen Ende der Tabelle erscheint, sondern eher in Richtung Mitte neben derselben.
> 
> 

 

Genau das soll der \item Befehl ja auch machen: Vor das was dahinter kommt eine Markierung machen. Wenn's eine großes Objekt wie eine Tabelle oder ein Bild ist dann eben zentriert.

 *Yankee wrote:*   

> Mglicherweise missbrauche ich hier auch gerade enumerate für etwas, für das es nicht geschaffen wurde, aber ich weiss nicht, wie ich sonst eine Gliederung meines Textes nach 1. (a), (b), (c), 2. (a)  ... erreichen kann.
> 
> 

 

Ganz einfach  :Laughing:  Zwei Aufzählungen ineinander schachteln. Beispiel:

```
\begin{enumerate}

\item rot

\item

  \begin{enumerate} 

  \item hellblau

  \item dunkelblau

  \end{enumerate}

\item gelb

\end{enumerate}

```

erzeugt

```
1. rot

2. (a) hellblau

   (b) dunkelblau

3. gelb

```

Frank

----------

## Yankee

Ja, ich möchte das (b) z.B. ja nicht vertikal zentriert, sondern am Anfang der Tabelle, oben, angeordnet haben.

Die Aufzählung an sich habe ich schon so, wie ich es möchte. Die vertikale Ausrichtung der items stimmt aber nicht mit meinem Wunsch überein.

----------

## furanku

Ach so meinst Du das  :Wink:  !

Tut mir leid, ich habe bei kurzer suche keine Möglichkeit gefunden dieses Verhalten zu ändern, ich habe es mit den Ausrichtungsparametrn von \parbox[t]... versucht, aber das scheitert daran, daß Dein Listeneintrag ja die einzige Parbox auf der Zeile ist und \parbox nur relative Aurichtungen mehrerer parboxen untereinander macht.

Auch im "LaTeX Begleiter" ist nichts dazu gesagt. Aber ich bin kein TeX Guru, vielleicht fällt jemand anderem ja was dazu ein...

Versuch's sonst doch mal in den Usenet Newsgroups, z.B. comp.text.tex

Frank

----------

## Yankee

Falls noch jemand ein derartiges Problem haben sollte, stelle ich mal die Lösung, die ich im Usenet gefunden habe, hier rein:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Xaonon wrote:
> 
> > I'm trying to produce a numbered list of tables, like this:
> ...

 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

----------

## Beforegod

Bitte OT Kennzeichnen da kein Gentoo spezifisches Problem!

----------

